# ερπετό, κάγκουρας, κάβουρας



## Theseus (Jan 27, 2012)

What exactly is the meaning of each of these terms when applied to cars? can anyone give me a concise and simple definition, please? They are all from slang.gr but I get confused with their constant slang references referring to other slang terms.:curse::s


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

_Ερπετό_ is a lowered car. No explanation needed.
But _κάγκουρας_ or _κάβουρας_ is a show-off. I'm not familiar with this kind of language in either Greek or English, so I can't think of anything closer to the Greek terms.


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2012)

Re:κάγκουρας

You could say that it's the Greek equivalent or akin to whom in English we would refer to as a "ricer".


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

cougr said:


> Re:κάγκουρας
> 
> You could say that it's the Greek equivalent or akin to whom in English we would refer to as a "ricer".



A person who modifies a low-powered and/or cheap car using after-market parts to make it look more powerful or sporty than it actually is.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ricer?rdfrom=Ricer


Nice!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

ερπετό = σαύρα = σαυρί = σαυρίδι = *slammed *(car, motorbike _etc_)
χαμηλωμένο (αυτοκίνητο) / χαμηλωμένη (ανάρτηση) = *lowered *(car / suspension _resp_.)
κάγκουρας = *ricer *—as cougr said—, yet his car isn't called a ricercar
More slang words on the topic can be found here: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mpaino_treno_14632 and (esp. re: bikes) here: http://www.moto.gr/forums/showthread.php?threadid=43296.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2012)

ερπετό, σαύρα, σαυρί, σαυρίδι = deck scrubber, street sweeper, panscraper
[το πολύ χαμηλωμένο αυτοκίνητο, που σέρνεται στην άσφαλτο]
ΥΓ Το lowrider δηλώνει κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------

